# Squirrell in the neighbors attic.



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Most of you know that I pursue squirrells in a serious way during the regular hunting season. Keep in mind the squirrells I hunt are much different than neighborhood squirrells. During this time of year I feed and protect the squirrells around my regular hunting property. I do not hunt or shoot them in the off season. My neighbor asked me if I would help him get rid of these pesky critters, of which I was eager to do. I showed up this morning and waited for about 20 min. Sure enough he came into my neighbors yard and proceeded to chew on the attic soffett. My shot was around 40ft. I had to keep the distance as he was very shy. I will, if asked, go back and help my neighbor keep these guys out of his attic. They can be very distructive. The setup was big tubular bands, Natural from oak, double support shelf, and 260grain conical lead .45... good will to all slingers Frogman


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ummm Tasty! Couple more and its time to make some dumplins  House squirrels that eat lots of birdseed do taste different than their country cousins though. My neighbors spend tons of money on songbird food and Hate "tree rats" getting into it. They have an obstacle course that would do Fort Benning proud, and the furry little buggars still get in it. It's fun to watch, but I have had them decide to nest in the attic, which is a pain. Like all rodents, their teeth never quit growing, and if all they eat is birdseed, they have to find something to gnaw on to wear them down. Sometimes they make the mistake of trying the insulation on romex. That's a smell you don't want in your attic, trust me.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Frogman,
Nice solution to a little problem. We do not have that kind of problem where I live. The only squirrels around live among rocks and they are hard to see. Keep bringing those nice stories of you. Saludos.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shot! Good work.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That squirrel's death warrant was signed the moment the neighbor asked you to lend a hand.....

The big tubes and tumbling .45 are quite impressive.....when I go home this time I will begin training to shoot my big single Thud. Results like those you post very regularly are quite inspiring!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice shot frogman!

I also like that slingshot, some day I will have try some of those 260 grain .45 sabots of yours..

Nico


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

We have found small flying squirrels in attics from time to time. I had a pet one when i was a kid. Here is a picture for those who don't know what I am talking about. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> We have found small flying squirrels in attics from time to time. I had a pet one when i was a kid. Here is a for those who don't know what I am talking about. -- Tex-Shooter


Those are really neat critters, They are much smaller and less destructive as pets than your regular grey or fox squirrel. You almost never see them in the wild, even though they are as if not more common in their range than their regular tree rat cousins. They are completely nocturnal in the wild, and very paranoid, as almost everything eats them. You may have hundreds within a few miles of you and never know it.

I have a distant cousin up in the tall pine country in north east Texas that trapped those for years and sold them as pets. They are dead simple to trap too, You just build a (whole bunch of) boxes about 6x6 square but 2 foot deep with a entry hole in the top front and a hinged lid. Then hang them so they are easily removed about eye level on a tree. To harvest, (in fall and winter when there are no pups in the nest), just walk up to the box, put your hand (with a heavy leather glove) over the hole, lift the box free, and dump it over your shoulder into a backpack type wire cage. You will get the occasional tree snake, but almost never anything dangerous (so he always said) . Curtis must have had hundreds of those boxes scattered around Anderson county, I never could figure how he remembered where they were, but he could always find them.

If you don't harvest the boxes, no harm done, they are perfectly suitable nest boxes and the critters happily live in them till you get around to it.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

I am rich with flying squirrels down here. I never mess with them in the wild, as they are so small and harmless. They post up on the trees and make a target too easy to shoot at, presentling no challenge to the difficutly of the shot. I don't get any satisfaction out of shooting them, but, I get great satisfaction out of having them around. The Fox squirrel is the same, they just lumber around in the tree and look at you without even trying to run away. The Grey squirrell is the absolute anthiases of the flying or the Fox squirrell. I guess that is why I like to hunt them the most. It's about the challenge...Frogman


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I like that.. Well spoken Frogman its about the challenge..


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I had one last year that would visit my finch feeder every night, cute little critters.
Philly


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

some nice bow on that rack


----------

